# Dan Sanderson moving to Spain



## Dan sanderson (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi, My names Dan and im looking at moving to spain and could do with some help, id like to move to southern spain inland or by the sea but at the right price first things first need to decide on an area, id like to have some british expats in the area i choose, ive recently got back and been to a few areas down the coast from denia to mojacar. any ideas on some locations i should look at?


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Axarquia is a beautiful area.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dan sanderson said:


> Hi, My names Dan and im looking at moving to spain and could do with some help, id like to move to southern spain inland or by the sea but at the right price first things first need to decide on an area, id like to have some british expats in the area i choose, ive recently got back and been to a few areas down the coast from denia to mojacar. any ideas on some locations i should look at?


How about work, will you be looking for a job?
Do you have anybody moving with you who needs to be considered?
Are you looking for a long term home ie will you have to think about when you're older with possible health problems?
Are you looking o be within any kind of budget?
What do you hope to do in Spain? Go to the beach? Go dancing? Go to a Brit bar? Eat local food or English?
Do you hope to have a car?
In short, more info would help us to help you more.
I would say though if you want a lot of British influence you could think about Benidorm, Orihuela (Or ee WAY la) and Mijas (ME has) which, according to this article (2014), are the places where most British people are living
Las diez ciudades y pueblos españoles con más guiris británicos - ABC.es


----------



## Dan sanderson (Jun 19, 2016)

Roy C said:


> Axarquia is a beautiful area.


Thank you I'll have a look later


----------



## Dan sanderson (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi, in the uk I’m a handyman/plumber but initially I would like to have 3-4 holidays but one of them stay for between 4-6 weeks, I’d like to look into moving but will need to research etc. my girlfriend will be joining me on most occasions and some family. I’d like to join in with some community’s and go out for meals and enjoy the beach and maybe some outdoor activity’s i.e. mountain biking and maybe take up kayaking.

I spent time up and down the coast and open to most areas my budget is around 90k but could stretch to £110k I would like a villa with a pool and don’t mind being inland but maybe not too far. I did find a villa in los carricos which was perfect but not sure about how far id have to go to get to various places like agullas etc., any help, advice you can give would be appreciated. Thanks Daniel


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dan sanderson said:


> Hi, in the uk I’m a handyman/plumber but initially I would like to have 3-4 holidays but one of them stay for between 4-6 weeks, I’d like to look into moving but will need to research etc. my girlfriend will be joining me on most occasions and some family. I’d like to join in with some community’s and go out for meals and enjoy the beach and maybe some outdoor activity’s i.e. mountain biking and maybe take up kayaking.
> 
> I spent time up and down the coast and open to most areas my budget is around 90k but could stretch to £110k I would like a villa with a pool and don’t mind being inland but maybe not too far. I did find a villa in los carricos which was perfect but not sure about how far id have to go to get to various places like agullas etc., any help, advice you can give would be appreciated. Thanks Daniel


I don' know what it's like in the UK, but getting steady work as a plumber/ handyman I think is pretty difficult here. Also I expect your language skills will limit you to English speaking clients and as is to be expected, some of the plumbing and construction is different here from the UK.
So when you come out make sure you go to the industial estates to see suppliers, see if you can strike up some conversations there, look at the ads in the papers, hang around building sites and see what's up.
You can use the search facility here to found old threads about different areas.


----------



## Dan sanderson (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi, Thanks for the replywork is quite good at the moment little quieter than normal. i wouldnt be working in spain for atleast 2 years just holidaying etc but my othe thought was starting a mountain bike holiday at first just providing bikes to use at a villa the maybe start taking people out etc, but just trying to decide where to be.theres some lovely villas out there. thanks dan


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Dan sanderson said:


> Hi, Thanks for the replywork is quite good at the moment little quieter than normal. i wouldnt be working in spain for atleast 2 years just holidaying etc but my othe thought was starting a mountain bike holiday at first just providing bikes to use at a villa the maybe start taking people out etc, but just trying to decide where to be.theres some lovely villas out there. thanks dan


If you won't be working, how do you intend showing to the Spanish authorities that you have the means to support yourselves. They usually require you to show that you have an income of at least €600-650 per person, per month going into a Spanish bank account. Depending on which foreigners' office you go to some also expect savings or may expect savings in lieu of income. You will also need to show that you have health-care coverage (insurance) with no co-pay. You are required to do this and register on the foreigners' register within 90 days of your arrival.


----------



## Dan sanderson (Jun 19, 2016)

Even if i just come over on holiday in a villa id own?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Dan sanderson said:


> Even if i just come over on holiday in a villa id own?


You would have to leave the country within 90 days or be classed as a resident and be required to register with all the qualifications mentioned previously. There would be nothing to stop you re-entering and restarting the 90 day clock. However, you would still have to take care in that you did not spend a total of more than 183 days in a year in Spain otherwise you would then become a 'tax-resident' and liable to pay tax on your world-wide income.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Residency we are talking 90 consecutive days. A day out, and clock starts again. Tax liabilty however kicks in after 183 days which do not have to be consecutive.
Frankly the residency bit is in reality all a bit woolly and certainly not enforced rigorously by tha authorities . Don't mess with the tax requirements though!!!!


----------



## Dan sanderson (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks fir the advice, I'm so glad this site is available.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Go on ask them anything. The more experienced members in here are excellent and can always get us answers. You can ask them anything except for money


----------



## Dan sanderson (Jun 19, 2016)

Great advice now got to decide on an area.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

90


Dan sanderson said:


> Great advice now got to decide on an area.


That all depends on what you are looking for and what you don't want. All you can do to start with is make a list or more than one, then using the internet find which areas might offer what you want, e.g. if you want an area where there are lots of UK expats, then you will have much more chance in the costas or nearby (there are a few inland enclaves, as well) If you like hot summers and cooler/cold winters, then inland should be your choice but this comes, often, at a price such as dry shrivelled up vegetation in the summer and the possibility of snow in the winter. If you fancy cooler (low - mid 20s) summers then nearer the North coast may suit you but that can come at a price such as more frequent rainfall which will give you greener vegetation.
For example:
Oviedo in Asturias over the next two weeks, forecast is for temps between 18 and 24 with a couple of days when it may get up to 28 or 33 (64 - 84°F but there is an expected rainfall of about 31mm (1¼ inches)
Where we live in inland Andalucía, over the same period temps 32-37 (82-99°F) with maybe 1 mm of rain.

Are you susceptible to pollen allergies? if so, you may want to avoid areas where there is a lot of airborne pollens such as Jaén province home to billions of olive trees and the world's largest producer of olives and olive oil.

There is a lot of research to be done but you will find that it is worth the effort because you will not waste time looking in unsuitable areas.


----------

